# MB Quart anybody?



## stewartwms21 (May 20, 2009)

So I made a post about some 8" subs early last year. well since then that project was sidetracked do to the birth of my 1st child. So now I'm back in it full force and thinks have changed as far as what subs I want to use. So here they are.

JBL GTO804 (GTO-804) 8" Grand Touring Single 4 ohm Car Subwoofer

MB Quart RLP204 8" Dual 4 ohm Low-Profile Reference Series Subwoofer

I've heard so much about the JBL but nothing about the MB Quart. 
Do any of you guys have any experience with this sub or know anybody who has. the 1st thing I did was search YouTube and only saw 2 videos and those where from the mfg. the reason I'm looking at the Quart is that its takes a super small enclosure that I can put in the cargo tray in my soul and not have to loose my jack or anything like that. the amp I'm running is an Eclipse XA1000 and from the specs the Quart would be a better match for that amp. I'm very hesitant to get the Quart as I don't really know much about the company and cant find any reviews on the sub at all. I guess that should tell me something but I don't know if it's new or not. So anyway sorry for the short book on this but the fact that I cant find anything out about this sub is driving me crazy! PLEASE HELP
(pic below is what im going for w/o spending $200. Giant I stole your pic!)


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I would go with JBL - proven company, great products and the price is right. MB Quart has changed hands, and I would be hesitant to buy one these days. Also, MBQ Sensitivity: 81.23 dB - something to think about.

That JBL looks a lot like Infinity. Aren't they both owned by the same people?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Buy two ID8's from Image dynamics and move on.....otherwise you could drive your self insane choosing 8's

there are some nice Hertz 8's for sale here too...

sorry...


----------



## grim83 (Jul 15, 2011)

yea mbquart is now owned by maxxsonics so they arent up to spec with what they used to be but they arent as horrendous as people make em out to be in my opinion. And yes jbl and infinity are both owned by Harmon Kardon or is it just Harmon now? anyway enough rambling id grab the jbl better specs better price


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

more rambling...FWIW..i bought a pair of quart comps from amazon a couple weeks ago for $120, and they were decent. I returned them thinking i could do better, so i bought some Hybrid "Imagine" comps for over twice the price...they are better....but maybe by 25%...not 225%. I would not have a problem with upper end quart stuff.


----------



## grim83 (Jul 15, 2011)

miniSQ said:


> more rambling...FWIW..i bought a pair of quart comps from amazon a couple weeks ago for $120, and they were decent. I returned them thinking i could do better, so i bought some Hybrid "Imagine" comps for over twice the price...they are better....but maybe by 25%...not 225%. I would not have a problem with upper end quart stuff.


Agreed im currently running one of they're higher end 4 channels (q4.80 fwiw) and its not half bad could it be better sure but for the price vs power/features i like it and its survived some abuse and has yet to protect even in the summer time when its been hot as hell (left my phone in the truck for an hour or two to charge a few weeks ago and it went into thermal protect but the amp was fine lol)


----------



## stewartwms21 (May 20, 2009)

miniSQ said:


> Buy two ID8's from Image dynamics and move on.....otherwise you could drive your self insane choosing 8's
> 
> there are some nice Hertz 8's for sale here too...
> 
> sorry...


 I only have room for 1 8", if I had room for 2 id get 1 10 or 12. Thanks for the feedback guys. I'll just follow my gut and go with what's known. I usually go against the grain when it comes to trying stuff other ppl won't. In this case I would rather save my time and just get what's known for its performance. Thanks again


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

What about the Polk MM 8"? Works in a .33cft sealed box and is shallow at 4 1/8" top mount depth.


----------



## stewartwms21 (May 20, 2009)

i guess you didnt see that part about NOT spending $200! i would never pay over 100 for an 8' sub. Im just a cheap @$$ like that!!!


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

stewartwms21 said:


> i guess you didnt see that part about NOT spending $200! i would never pay over 100 for an 8' sub. Im just a cheap @$$ like that!!!


Are you talking to me? The Polk MM 8's can be had for $100 dollars. Perhaps you do not know how to search.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah, theyre going for $120 right now at Sonic Electronix which isnt bad. Theyre a very good subwoofer with very solid output. Theyre not super tight though but not too bad. Theyre also pretty shallow so you can put them shallow box which could help in installation.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> Yeah, theyre going for $120 right now at Sonic Electronix which isnt bad. Theyre a very good subwoofer with very solid output. Theyre not super tight though but not too bad. Theyre also pretty shallow so you can put them shallow box which could help in installation.


Ya I paid $80 shipped each for my 2 and $110 shipped for my 10". But that was a package deal with an ebay seller.


----------



## stewartwms21 (May 20, 2009)

im just trying to keep cost down because food and diapers come before car audio. Im trying to keep it under 60. thanks for the imput, i wasnt trying to come off as jerk at all, just on a tight budget as far as my hobbies go. im going to order the GTO on monday and ill post a new thread with build pics and everything when its done


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

stewartwms21 said:


> i guess you didnt see that part about NOT spending $200! i would never pay over 100 for an 8' sub. Im just a cheap @$$ like that!!!


Note that the cost of manufacturing an 8 inch subwoofer should be very close to a 12 inch subwoofer of the same family. After all, the complexity is still the same, but you use a bit less of raw materials, which are relatively inexpensive to begin with. The cost of engineering design should also be pretty much the same. This is why IMO, going with multiple 8 inch subwoofers is not a good value compared to a single 10 or 12. Of course, the 8 inch subs have their uses due to form factor. 

If cost was no an issue, I would consider going with the 2010 Alpine Type-R 8s because of their potential for SQ and SPL (see the +20 page discussions on this forum: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...100729-alpine-swr-823d-843d-8-subwoofers.html)

With a limited budget, I guess the JBLs should be ok. Infinity Reference 8s might be worth looking into also. The specs look similar, though Infinity seems to have a tiny bit more power handling and xmax, not to mention the cone looks non-conventional as far as subwoofers go. They both come from harman kardon. If you can't decide which subwoofer to buy, I recommend to download the latest verion (alpha?) of WinISD, run see which one is most suitable for your box type.


----------



## stewartwms21 (May 20, 2009)

If money wasnt an issue i would get the alpine set up pictured above. The reason for picking the Gto804 over the 860w is that the Gto has a shorter mounting depth. I cant go much over 5in in mounting depth.


----------



## OxyFree (8 mo ago)

Im looking at the MB Quart 8" subs for behind my double cab. Presently running a single R10 Alpine at 500 watts and it kicks butt but it takes up half of the backseat. Btw Mls5 above mentioned: MBQ Sensitivity: 81.23 dB 
When it comes to subs lower sensitivity equals Louder Thumping Bass not to be confused with your mids and highs.


----------

